# Guntersville carp



## badkarma (May 26, 2010)

My fishing partner went down to Guntersville yesterday to bass fish.  He said it sounds like a washing machine in all that grass with the carp rolling.  Just passing it along.


----------



## Gaducker (May 26, 2010)

badkarma said:


> My fishing partner went down to Guntersville yesterday to bass fish.  He said it sounds like a washing machine in all that grass with the carp rolling.  Just passing it along.



Were they every where or in specific locations?


----------



## badkarma (May 26, 2010)

He said everywhere they went that there was grass.  He saw them in sloughs and on the main channel.


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 26, 2010)

never been to guntersville but i went to westpoint today for my first time and really did not c hardly any good looking grassbeds  i put in at the ringer boat ramp whats a good boat ramp there . i did c one fish but he did not make it


----------



## badkarma (May 27, 2010)

If there is one thing Guntersville has, it's grass.  That's why it's one of the top bass lakes in the world.  Chickamauga used to be right up there with it until TVA decided to start messing with the foliage.


----------



## S Adams (May 27, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> never been to guntersville but i went to westpoint today for my first time and really did not c hardly any good looking grassbeds  i put in at the ringer boat ramp whats a good boat ramp there . i did c one fish but he did not make it




Don't park at night at that ramp or snake creek you will come back to broke glass and stuff gone!


----------



## Gaducker (May 28, 2010)

S Adams said:


> Don't park at night at that ramp or snake creek you will come back to broke glass and stuff gone!





They caught the ones that were breaking in last fall, I have been fearful of coming back to a break in at snake creek, been most fri and sat nights since march till 3 to 5 in the mornin and , knock on wood We have not been broke into yet.


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 29, 2010)

yeah i put in at snake creak thursday night and fished all night no problem with the truck i was a lil worried because i have heard horror stories about that place


----------



## S Adams (May 29, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> They caught the ones that were breaking in last fall, I have been fearful of coming back to a break in at snake creek, been most fri and sat nights since march till 3 to 5 in the mornin and , knock on wood We have not been broke into yet.



Good,Did they have my two trolling motor batterys?lol


----------

